# .243 versus 7mm 08



## Klondike (Aug 8, 2012)

Have a 10 year old who wants in on deer hunting.  Any first hand opinions on 1st guns that a child will "own"?

So I don't own either of these calibers (I own .270 win and other smaller / larger calibers) so I will want to shoot most likely as well (paper/varmits/deer under 150 yards).

Recoil is probably my major concern for my son getting into shooting but I also want something he can grow into.  

One thought is go 7mm 08 and use low recoil ammo to start and the gun could last a lifetime or go .243 (low recoil available too) to encourage practice etc.

I am sure many of you dads/moms have been through this process before.  Interested in what decisions you made.


----------



## gsuchevy (Aug 8, 2012)

I shot my first deer at around 10yrs old and used a 30-30. Has pretty low recoil and is a great gun for beginners.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 8, 2012)

We chose the 243 and have been well pleased. It also comes in useful on hogs and yotes.  

Pappy


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 8, 2012)

With most popular bullet weights, a .243 Win has less slightly less recoil energy than a 7mm-08.  However, they are very similar thus the recoil shouldn't be a deciding factor.  

As far as trajectory, the 7m-08 has slightly more rise at 100 yards than the 243.  As far the bullet drop, I wouldn't even concern myself with it considering this a Georgia deer rifle intended to be used by a youth.

Knock down power?  The 7mm-8 wins this category, however the .243 is quite capable for Georgia whitetails.

If it were me, I would choose the .243 just based on the fact that the ammunition is more affordable and easier to find.  Generally speaking .243 runs about $6-$10 cheaper than 7mm-08 per 20 rounds.  Also I can't remember the last time I went into a store that sold ammunition that didn't have .243 in stock. 

When it really comes down to it though, the most important thing is that you and your boy are happy with the rifle/round.  Both are capable deer rounds.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2012)

My first rifle was a Remington model 7 .243 that my dad bought for my 12th birthday. Years later, it's still what I hunt with. I absolutely love it! It's small and lite weight and a joy to hunt with. I shoot 100-grain bullets and have taken some very large sized bucks with it. Of course, I am a neck shooter and them neck shots will drop a deer in his tracks! Look at my photo albums on my profile page. All of those bucks were taken with it. All neck shots, too.

Personally, I would recommend the .243. It is great for deer hunting here in Georgia. Look at the Remington Model 7. I think you will like it. Look here http://www.remington.com/product-families/firearms/centerfire-families/bolt-action-model-seven.aspx

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Fuller (Aug 8, 2012)

7mm-08. Same recoil as a .243 with a bigger bullet. Why wouldn't you use it?


----------



## Randy (Aug 8, 2012)

Just the post i have been waiting for.  Let me make up youre mind for you.   I have a brand new single shot CVA Apex stainless steel rifle in .243 caliber.  I got it last year at the Georgia Wildlife federation banquet.  I believe they retail for about $600.  I have been looking for a kid to sale it to for a dirt cheap price. $200.00 and it's yours.  PM if you want it for your son.


----------



## firefighter310 (Aug 8, 2012)

i own both of those calibers.i would recommend going with the.243 because recoil is lighter and you can find ammo easier. my first two deer were shot with a 222 remington bolt action. i took a break from shooting my 7mm-08 because the  ammo was getting harder to find and when u did it was expensive.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

.308 comes in low recoil as well.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuller said:


> 7mm-08. Same recoil as a .243 with a bigger bullet. Why wouldn't you use it?



Same reason I won't buy a .280, 30 TC, .303, 8mm Mag, or .308 Marlin Express.  Not every store stocks them, and the ones that do sell out often and take a while to re-order.


----------



## buff14 (Aug 8, 2012)

7mm-08  great caliber!!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought a .243 for my nieces and nephews to hunt with. I sighted it in at 100 yards with Hornady ammo and it has never let us down!


----------



## tcward (Aug 8, 2012)

fuller said:


> 7mm-08. Same recoil as a .243 with a bigger bullet. Why wouldn't you use it?



x2!


----------



## Klondike (Aug 8, 2012)

I have liked this forum for a while but when you ask a sincere question that involves your son and you x12 responses with some thought in an hour that is really great.

Thank you.

As many have mentioned factory ammo in.243 is a plus.  Bullet weight range with 53gr at 3600fps up to 100gr for .243 is interesting.  At some point my boy will be able to handle my .270 or another long action if that is what he wants.  The 7mm seems like a better larger caliber.  Not to get into dream thinking of a 13 year old reloading 7mm for the family but it is a great reload caliber to make up for the factory cost issues.

I will read all posts on this and once again thanks for validating what I think in general about people who spend time outdoors and are willing to post to help.  Great stuff.


----------



## cchad77 (Aug 8, 2012)

Me my brother and now my sister have used 7mm 08 GREAT gun actually incredible weve all killed deer with is my sister shot a doe at 200 yards dropped it last year  i fully reccommend it


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 8, 2012)

Randy said:


> Just the post i have been waiting for.  Let me make up youre mind for you.   I have a brand new single shot CVA Apex stainless steel rifle in .243 caliber.  I got it last year at the Georgia Wildlife federation banquet.  I believe they retail for about $600.  I have been looking for a kid to sale it to for a dirt cheap price. $200.00 and it's yours.  PM if you want it for your son.



Great offer Randy!


----------



## hillbilly12 (Aug 8, 2012)

have you thought about a 25/06


----------



## Sargent (Aug 8, 2012)

Randy said:


> Just the post i have been waiting for.  Let me make up youre mind for you.   I have a brand new single shot CVA Apex stainless steel rifle in .243 caliber.  I got it last year at the Georgia Wildlife federation banquet.  I believe they retail for about $600.  I have been looking for a kid to sale it to for a dirt cheap price. $200.00 and it's yours.  PM if you want it for your son.




Very nice gesture, sir. 

.243 is cheap to shoot and fun.   I may get another one eventually.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 8, 2012)

243, plenty of bullet options, plenty of energy and easier to find at most stores. More than enough gun to kill any deer .


----------



## Buzz (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuller said:


> 7mm-08. Same recoil as a .243 with a bigger bullet. Why wouldn't you use it?



It's only the same recoil to a person that isn't recoil shy or small.     You're talking about roughly 8# of recoil compared to 13 or 14#.   Not much to an adult man but could very well be to a 10 year old.   

Either one will kill the snot out of deer.    I'm almost 40 years old and I use a .243 Win (among others as well).    I'm not recoil shy I have an 8# .338 Win Mag that makes either look like a pop gun.     

Often times people are scared of using the .243 Win on deer.   I was at one time too.   I've probably killed 80% of my deer since 2007 with them and I've yet to ever need a second shot or require tracking.     Good bullets and proper shot placement = same performance in pretty much any deer cartridge.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2012)

I shoot these in 100 Grain and have never had any problems. They also make an 80 Grain. I can find this ammo about anywhere. So, that's good.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 8, 2012)

Take Randy up on his offer and grab that .243.  I personally am not a fan of the caliber, but I know what it is capable of.  I've got friends and family that have killed deer with it for years.  Personally, I like the 7-08.  If you make a less than perfect shot, you've got a bigger bullet to increase your odds of finding the deer.


----------



## BamaBart (Aug 9, 2012)

If he can handle a 7mm-08 buy it! It's very close in recoil.


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 9, 2012)

I shot my .243 all season last year. killed 2 deer with it, neither took a step after I shot them. my friend shoots a 300 winmag and I have spent many an hour trying to find a deer he's shot with it because they ran after the shot.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2012)

Buzz said:


> It's only the same recoil to a person that isn't recoil shy or small.     You're talking about roughly 8# of recoil compared to 13 or 14#.   Not much to an adult man but could very well be to a 10 year old.
> 
> Either one will kill the snot out of deer.    I'm almost 40 years old and I use a .243 Win (among others as well).    I'm not recoil shy I have an 8# .338 Win Mag that makes either look like a pop gun.
> 
> Often times people are scared of using the .243 Win on deer.   I was at one time too.   I've probably killed 80% of my deer since 2007 with them and I've yet to ever need a second shot or require tracking.     Good bullets and proper shot placement = same performance in pretty much any deer cartridge.




Keep in mind though, that it all has to do with the weight of the rifle and the load that you're shooting.  Recoil energy for CXP2 game rifles is usually based on  7.25 lb - 8 lb weight rifle.  So be careful of youth models that may weigh much less.  

The preferred 7mm-08 bullet weights for deer are the 120 grain which would result in recoil of about 12.1 foot pounds of energy as well as the 140 grain with about 12.6 foot pounds of energy.

As far as the .243 goes, the 95 and 100 grain bullets tend to be the most commonly used.  The 95 grain bullets deliver about 11 foot pounds of energy where as the 100 grain bullets only deliver about 8.8!  

So if you don't want the felt recoil to make your boy gun shy, the .243 with 100 grain bullets may be the way to go!

One more thing I'd like to add is that whether you buy the single-shot from Randy or from somewhere/someone else I would definitely recommend one.  I've found that teaching a youth to shoot (especially hunting rifles) with a single shot has many benefits.  The first being that it teaches discipline by only having one round at a time to work with and the second and most important being safety.  If you're walking through the woods, and your boy has the action broken open... you know it's safe.  Also you know that if the hammer isn't cocked back (on many single shot models) that it can't be fired.  These things will also be easy for a youngin' to understand opposed to the sometimes confusing safeties on bolt-action rifles.

Just a suggestion of course, I'm not trying to tell you what is best for you or your son, just want to give you points of view that you may not have considered.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I say save your money for now and buy some Remington reduced recoil loads and let him use your gun. I found hauling two guns in and out became a pain real fast. I too pondered the youth model gun and different calibers for a while. After finding the reduced recoil loads, I'm just gonna let my son shoot my gun until he's ready to hunt solo. Then I'll purchase him whatever caliber he wants. By the way, he was shooting my 270 (with the managed recoil loads) when he was 7. I have no doubt your 10 year old could handle it.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 9, 2012)

This is me. And I am a full growed man!

Something about the 243 I really like. And the round pictured. And you can lighten up a little for deer if you want. And does hogs well too...

Nothing wrong with the 7/08 either. Except diameter it is just about the same as the 243, but a little harder to find and more expensive.

Good luck!



Silver Britches said:


> I shoot these in 100 Grain and have never had any problems. They also make an 80 Grain. I can find this ammo about anywhere. So, that's good.
> 
> View attachment 681224


----------



## papachaz (Aug 9, 2012)

chadeugene said:


> Keep in mind though, that it all has to do with the weight of the rifle and the load that you're shooting.  Recoil energy for CXP2 game rifles is usually based on  7.25 lb - 8 lb weight rifle.  So be careful of youth models that may weigh much less.
> 
> The preferred 7mm-08 bullet weights for deer are the 120 grain which would result in recoil of about 12.1 foot pounds of energy as well as the 140 grain with about 12.6 foot pounds of energy.
> 
> ...



great post chad! nice to read sound advice from someone who knows what he's talking about



georgia_home said:


> This is me. And I am a full growed man!
> 
> Something about the 243 I really like. And the round pictured. And you can lighten up a little for deer if you want. And does hogs well too...
> 
> ...



actually, a .243 is closer to a 6 MM. for comparison purposes, take this to figure them out MM x 4 = .??? caliber.  6 MM would be .240, so there's your .243. 
a 7 MM 08 is actually a 7 MM bullet (.280) in a necked down 308 casing. so saying a .243 and a 7mm diameter is  about the same diameter is actually not accurate.

either of these calibers will kill the average deer we have here in GA. neither of them carries significant recoil. If it was me in your shoes, I'd take Randy up on that offer. that's a sweet deal on a really sweet rifle. And at Randy, if he doesn't take the deal, I'd like a chance at that for my grand daughter


----------



## Drexal (Aug 9, 2012)

Randy said:


> Just the post i have been waiting for.  Let me make up youre mind for you.   I have a brand new single shot CVA Apex stainless steel rifle in .243 caliber.  I got it last year at the Georgia Wildlife federation banquet.  I believe they retail for about $600.  I have been looking for a kid to sale it to for a dirt cheap price. $200.00 and it's yours.  PM if you want it for your son.



Hey, how about sellin to a 42 yr old kid?!?!  Just kiddin!  But if I could ever get my little girl to shoot, I'd get her a .243


----------



## georgiaboy2109 (Aug 9, 2012)

.243 is for the ladies!  Go with the 7mm-08 he will thank you when he gets older.My 11 year old nephew started hunting with a 7mm-08 in an Remington model 7 shooting 120 grain Federal Fusions. He shot a doe and a 6 point and they both dropped like a sack of taters.  We all have been shooting the fusions for a few years now and REALLY like the results. It is very accurate ammo and hits HARD!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 9, 2012)

*7mm-08 all day long...*

It is a excellent deer cartridge.  Both my sons begin using my Rem Model 7 7mm-08 at 10 years of age and both have harvested many deer over the last 5 years with it.  I have bought each of them their own Remingtons in the 7mm-08 and took mine back  recently so we will all be using one this coming fall.  The recoil difference between it and the .243 is nothing and simply put the 7mm-08 is a better deer getter.  The .243 is also a great little cartridge and I have nothing bad to say about it as I had one previously and killed several deer with it.  It killed them just as dead as a 300 mag, LOL....  The 7mm-08 bullets do cost about 8 to 10 dollars more than 243 so if that matters, then go with the 243.  I would think that a few dollars difference in bullets would not be much of a deciding factore on purchase.  The buck in my avatar was harvested by my then 10 year old son with the model 7 7mm-08.


----------



## aragorn1 (Aug 9, 2012)

.243, Someone said they shot a deer with a 7mm08 at 200 yards.  The .243 can do that too and the ammo is less expensive and easy to find.  Someone also said it is a ladies gun, nonsense!!!


----------



## deadend (Aug 9, 2012)

Easy, buy him both.


----------



## Cropslx (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a Tikka T3 Lite in 7mm08.  I LOVE the gun, but wished I got a 308 instead.  The only reason is sometimes it is hard to find ammo.  When I do find it I usually by a couple of boxes.  I am surprised it is not more readily available with its popularity.

PS>  This particular gun does have recoil.....more than I would have thought when I first bought it.  I use Federal Fusions 140 gr.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 9, 2012)

Go with the .243.

The less expensive ammo means you can let him shoot more times for the equivalent dollars. Starting out, practice, practice and more practice is what will put venison on the ground.


----------



## deadend (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anybody realize that in the time it takes to post a semi truck load of ammo can be enroute to one's doorstep?  Not too much "hard to find ammo" these days.


----------



## jbroadnax (Aug 9, 2012)

.260 is a better choice than both due to the higher sectional density and ballistic coefficient, translating to more energy(knock down)


----------



## aragorn1 (Aug 9, 2012)

deadend said:


> Does anybody realize that in the time it takes to post a semi truck load of ammo can be enroute to one's doorstep?  Not too much "hard to find ammo" these days.



Unless you forget your ammo and nobody at your club or the nearest store to your hunting club does not have any.


----------



## deadend (Aug 9, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> Unless you forget your ammo and nobody at your club or the nearest store to your hunting club does not have any.



Just don't do that.  If you forgot the rifle instead of the ammo would the nearest store have one to go with the ammo you brought.


----------



## huntmore (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the 243 is a little lite for deer. My son wanted a 270 at 14 and has had no problems with recoil. I love my 7mm08 and have killed deer at 300 yards with it(neck shot).


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 9, 2012)

*Caliber*

I would go with the 7mm-08


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2012)

I have both and my 7mm08 kicks a lot more than my 243.

the 7mm08 is a Ruger compact

the 243 is a Rem. 788

both are great guns and will do the trick like most have said but,I would go with the 243.....


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2012)

oops1 said:


> I say save your money for now and buy some Remington reduced recoil loads and let him use your gun. I found hauling two guns in and out became a pain real fast. I too pondered the youth model gun and different calibers for a while. After finding the reduced recoil loads, I'm just gonna let my son shoot my gun until he's ready to hunt solo. Then I'll purchase him whatever caliber he wants. By the way, he was shooting my 270 (with the managed recoil loads) when he was 7. I have no doubt your 10 year old could handle it.



x2......this is a great idea


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Go with the .243.
> 
> The less expensive ammo means you can let him shoot more times for the equivalent dollars. Starting out, practice, practice and more practice is what will put venison on the ground.



x2.....I spent way to much money on 7mm08 ammo when my boy started hunting,practice and more practice...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

With the right bullet and placement, both will kill equally well.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 9, 2012)

chadeugene said:


> Keep in mind though, that it all has to do with the weight of the rifle and the load that you're shooting.  Recoil energy for CXP2 game rifles is usually based on  7.25 lb - 8 lb weight rifle.  So be careful of youth models that may weigh much less.



Yes - and the lighter you go the more the equation tilts in the favor of the smaller bullet of the .243 Win.  Both will increase at the same percentages but you can exceed 15# of recoil in a 7mm-08 in a 7# gun.



chadeugene said:


> The preferred 7mm-08 bullet weights for deer are the 120 grain which would result in recoil of about 12.1 foot pounds of energy as well as the 140 grain with about 12.6 foot pounds of energy.



I would have to disagree with you that 120g is the typical weight.   Preferred by handloaders possibly, but looking at the factory offerings, they are almost all 140g.   Federal makes 7 loads in 140g, one in 150g, one in 120.     Hornady makes 1 in 120g, two in 139g.    Remington makes one in each, Winchester is all 140g. 

Using a factory spec duplicate load in an 8# rifle, 140g bullet, and 44g of powder with a MV of 2860 fps - you have 13.17# of recoil.



chadeugene said:


> As far as the .243 goes, the 95 and 100 grain bullets tend to be the most commonly used.  The 95 grain bullets deliver about 11 foot pounds of energy where as the 100 grain bullets only deliver about 8.8!



I think your need to recheck your numbers.    To get 11# of recoil out of a 95g bullet, you'd need a muzzle velocity of approx 3530 fps (assuming 48g of powder which would be filling it to the rim).    That's close to .257 Weatherby Magnum velocity literally 500+ FPS faster than a .243 Win can throw a 95g pill with standard loadings and approx 350 fps faster than Superformance Ammo.   

Using Federal's 95g fusion load at 2980 fps with 42g of powder, I come up with 8.07# of recoil.    There are even lower options available too.   Federal loads an 85g Barnes TSX.  Assuming 44g of powder and a 3200 fps MV, you have 7.96# of recoil.

So again - to most of us the difference between 8# and 13.17# isn't signification but it COULD be to a kid or a smaller woman.    Mine can shoot a .243 Win fine but thinks my 7x57mm is horrible and it's a ballistic twin of a 7mm-08, just 87 years earlier.  I mean we are talking about roughly 64.6% more recoil in the 7mm-08 comparing common factory loads in two rifles of even weight.




aragorn1 said:


> Unless you forget your ammo and nobody at your club or the nearest store to your hunting club does not have any.



I've heard this said often and I'm sure I've said it at some point myself, but I can count on "0" fingers the number of times I've done this since I started hunting in 1979.   I'd be a little more worried if I were going to a really remote place in the western US than anywhere in Georgia.   It's not like a 7mm-08 isn't common, it's just not "wal mart" common.

All in all I think we as hunters make caliber selection for whitetails far more complicated than it needs to be.   Simply put, if you can't kill deer from 0 to 300y with a .243 Winchester using 100g Nosler Partitions, 80g Barnes TTSX, or 85g Barnes TSX - the fault lies not with the rifle but the person who pulled the trigger.   I've killed deer with more than 2 dozen common and not so common chamberings and when an adequate bullet is placed into vitals, things die quick.


----------



## BBS (Aug 9, 2012)

My wife shoots a 7mm-08 shes 5ft and 125lbs, and I've taken quite a liking to the gun myself. But, $200 is a great deal on any gun. Find someone that will let him shoot both and then let him decide.


----------



## bhdawgs (Aug 9, 2012)

My Dad bought me a 7mm-08 when I was 13 and I have been hunting with it ever since.  Great great gun.... The last 3 deer I have shot dropped like a sack of potatoes....  

I would go with the 7mm -08 he will thank you when he gets older and can handle a larger grain bullet.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2012)

Buzz said:


> I think your need to recheck your numbers.    To get 11# of recoil out of a 95g bullet, you'd need a muzzle velocity of approx 3530 fps (assuming 48g of powder which would be filling it to the rim).    That's close to .257 Weatherby Magnum velocity literally 500+ FPS faster than a .243 Win can throw a 95g pill with standard loadings and approx 350 fps faster than Superformance Ammo.



My equation is based on the .243 factory cartridge that I use for coyotes which is 95 gr Remington Accutip which has a muzzle velocity of 3120 fps.  This is what I used to do my equation because it's what I had on hand.

A 7 pound rifle firing a 95 grain bullet at a velocity of 3120 with a charge of 41.5 grs.  should come in at righty under 11#


----------



## Buzz (Aug 9, 2012)

I get 9.6# of recoil with those numbers and it would be just slightly more with a 100g bullet in the same weight rifle, what I was taking exception to was saying a 95g bullet would have considerably more recoil than a 100g loading.    Without a doubt dropping down to a lighter rifle increases the felt recoil, but that's going considerably increase recoil for all calibers and bullet weights.

For those who are interested, the formula for recoil is quite simple.   

recoil energy = (((bullet weight  in Grains / 7000 * muzzle velocity) + (gasConstant * (Powder Charge in Grains / 7000)) ^ 2) / (64.348 *  firearmWeightInPounds)

The gas constant is approx 4000 for rifles, 2000 for black powder, 4700 for handgun and shotgun powders.

Here is a post I made back in 2006 from some of the software I've written about ballistics
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=56996


----------



## Drexal (Aug 9, 2012)

deadend said:


> Does anybody realize that in the time it takes to post a semi truck load of ammo can be enroute to one's doorstep?  Not too much "hard to find ammo" these days.



I was thinking the same thing... but just remember, we got some fools in DC trying to take that away.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2012)

Buzz said:


> I get 9.6# of recoil with those numbers and it would be just slightly more with a 100g bullet in the same weight rifle, what I was taking exception to was saying a 95g bullet would have considerably more recoil than a 100g loading.    Without a doubt dropping down to a lighter rifle increases the felt recoil, but that's going considerably increase recoil for all calibers and bullet weights.
> 
> For those who are interested, the formula for recoil is quite simple.
> 
> ...




I see the discrepancy.  My math was done with a gas constant of 4700 as this is how I was trained.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 9, 2012)

Look at the bragging and photo threads from last season. 6-7-8 years olds dropping deer right and left with .223, 22-250 and the whole range of "smaller" calibers, including .243.

I'd be embarrassed to admit in public that I needed a canon to kill a deer, that a 7 year old could out shoot me.

I'm not saying anyone can't or even shouldn't use a .300 thunder magnum. If that's what you enjoy, buy two.  But don't confuse what you like as being necessary. Any legal caliber will work if the pill is put in the breadbox.


----------



## across the river (Aug 9, 2012)

chadeugene said:


> Same reason I won't buy a .280, 30 TC, .303, 8mm Mag, or .308 Marlin Express.  Not every store stocks them, and the ones that do sell out often and take a while to re-order.



This isn't a big deal anymore because you can buy any ammo you want on the internet.  It doesn't really matter that much anymore if the local Wal-Mart or Ace hardware carries it, so I wouldn't worry about finding ammo.   I have 7mm08 for years  and have been very please with it.  That being said, if I had a ten year old I would buy one of the Rossi sets with the interchangeable barrels.  You can then get him a .243, 22LR, and 20GA shotgun for less than what you would pay for a full size rifle.  This will give him the opportunity  to use the gun for different types of hunting with a gun that fits him.  Then if he really takes to it, you can buy him a rifle in five years that he can use as an adult.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: .243 vs 7mm 08*



Silver Britches said:


> I shoot these in 100 Grain and have never had any problems. They also make an 80 Grain. I can find this ammo about anywhere. So, that's good.
> 
> View attachment 681224



My 10yr old started hunting with his Browning .243 bolt action using the same ammo and he's been very successful.  We use 100 grain and he never complains about the recoil.


----------



## sman (Aug 9, 2012)

across the river said:


> This isn't a big deal anymore because you can buy any ammo you want on the internet.  It doesn't really matter that much anymore if the local Wal-Mart or Ace hardware carries it, so I wouldn't worry about finding ammo.   I have 7mm08 for years  and have been very please with it.  That being said, if I had a ten year old I would buy one of the Rossi sets with the interchangeable barrels.  You can then get him a .243, 22LR, and 20GA shotgun for less than what you would pay for a full size rifle.  This will give him the opportunity  to use the gun for different types of hunting with a gun that fits him.  Then if he really takes to it, you can buy him a rifle in five years that he can use as an adult.



I bought my son the Rossi combo right before he turned 7.  He killed a deer with it the next afternoon.  She dropped in her tracks at 40 yards.  He shot one last year at 100 yards.  .243

I like the interchangealbe barrels.  He can shoot the .22 for practice.  The 20 kicks like a mule though, so I bought him a 20 gauge.  The only thing I don't like about his Rossi is that it is not a tack driver.  It is deadly don't get me wrong, but I can not get 1" patterns out of it.  More like 3".


----------



## bowhuntonly (Aug 9, 2012)

I killed plenty of deer when I first started out with a .243 It's a great rifle. I bought my then 14 yo daughter a 7mm-08 a couple of years ago and she is deadly with that gun. It has very little recoil even with 140gr Fusions. I would go with either one, but would lean a little heavier towards the 7mm-08 just for the difference in knockdown power.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2012)

across the river said:


> This isn't a big deal anymore because you can buy any ammo you want on the internet.  It doesn't really matter that much anymore if the local Wal-Mart or Ace hardware carries it, so I wouldn't worry about finding ammo.   I have 7mm08 for years  and have been very please with it.  That being said, if I had a ten year old I would buy one of the Rossi sets with the interchangeable barrels.  You can then get him a .243, 22LR, and 20GA shotgun for less than what you would pay for a full size rifle.  This will give him the opportunity  to use the gun for different types of hunting with a gun that fits him.  Then if he really takes to it, you can buy him a rifle in five years that he can use as an adult.



Yeah, you're right it isn't a huge deal.  However, there is something to be said about having the ability to just go pick something up when you want/need it.  I personally don't want to depend on anything that I can't find anytime I need it.  Especially if you're trying to find the most accurate round for your rifle.  You have to order multiple boxes, and then when you find the best shooting round you've got to order it and wait a week or so for it to arrive.  It's just my personal preference!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2012)

Most of ya`ll that`s been here a while know about my wifes history with her 243.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Aug 9, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I'm not saying anyone can't or even shouldn't use a .300 thunder magnum. If that's what you enjoy, buy two.  But don't confuse what you like as being necessary. Any legal caliber will work if the pill is put in the breadbox.


I agree it's shot placement. My wife wanted to start hunting with me, so I took her to the range and let her shoot my Browning BAR .270. She shot it and through it down on the table said it kicked to hard. I took it and traded it for a Browning A-Bolt 7mm08 after having to make the same dicission as yours, and it was a lot more tollerable. I have seen the .243 with a perfect shot behind the shoulder without hittin a rib almost leadin to not findin a deer in a cutover because the entry and exit holes were like a kids pinky finger and there was no blood trail. We just Luckaly walked up on it after hours of lookin. I have now sold my A-Bolt .270 and use my wife's 7mm08 when i gun hunt because she quit hunting. I've been using it for several years now and have yet to run into that problem with it. In my opinion the 7mm08 hits with a punch like a .270, but with a lot less recoil.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 9, 2012)

The right bullet makes a world of difference. I've seen a .243 punch completely through a deer katy-corner long wise through the deer. Hit just in front of the left shoulder and exited through the right rear ham. Turned the insides to mush. DRT.

Guns don't depreciate much if at all (taken care of). Buy what you are interested in, don't like it trade/sell it, and get something else to try. Or if you want to be sentimental, every safe needs a queen or two.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 9, 2012)

Please reread my post, paying attention to the content.

You did not understand properly.

The cases are the same, or nearly so. As I said the, diameter is the obvious difference. You ASSUMED I meant the bullet, not the casing.

The 243 is also a necked down 308 casing.



papachaz said:


> great post chad! nice to read sound advice from someone who knows what he's talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aragorn1 (Aug 10, 2012)

OK now we are up to 300 yds, I still can kill a whitetail at that range with the .243.  Also like some have said, the bullet you choose makes all the difference in the world.  If the bullet expands properly and the shot is on, either caliber will get the job done.  If not then you could possibly loose a deer with either caliber.  I think the .243 is a wonderful choice.  Think of it this way, this is his first rifle.  I am sure it will not be his last unless he just does not like hunting.   How many guys only have one rifle?  Most hunters I know have multiple deer rifles and collections of other guns.  The .243 is a classic.  Enough said.


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Aug 10, 2012)

I like what someone else said.....borrow one of each and see which one fits him.  Although I appreciate all the technical aspects posted such as recoil and diameters, etc.  he will grow into whatever you choose.  I don't think he would grow out of either.  You may want to get him something that he can hand down to his first child.  What would you want your grandchild to shoot?  I don't mean to oversimplify but whichever you choose it's all about spending quality time together.  Good luck and I apreciate you spending time with your son teaching him about what we all love.....the outdoors and family.


----------



## EuroTech (Aug 10, 2012)

Just like silverbritchs I have hunted with a Remington  model seven in 243 for 20 years and cant hunt with anything else. I have the same gun in 308 and have used the same gun in 7mm08 and the 243 is the sweetest and less recoil than the 7mm08 but I think it is almost to light for whitetails IMHO


----------



## EuroTech (Aug 10, 2012)

Just like silverbritchs I have hunted with a Remington  model seven in 243 for 20 years and cant hunt with anything else. I have the same gun in 308 and have used the same gun in 7mm08 and the 243 is the sweetest and less recoil than the 7mm08 but I think it is almost to light for whitetails IMHO


----------



## MountainMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

I have both, a .243 and 7mm-08. I have killed deer with both of them. I shoot the 7mm-08 now, just because I prefer it bc it's smaller and lighter(rem model 7). As long as your child practices and is comfortable shooting one to the other it wont matter. I used rem corelokt 100gr in my 243, and can't tell any difference in a dead deer! I've had more DRT's with the 7mm-08, but the 243 leaves a great blood trail! Good luck, and just let him shoot whichever one he's more comfortable with! 
- Heath


----------



## hunting fool (Aug 10, 2012)

my dad got me a 243 when i was 9 killed my first deer that year my brother killed his first deer with it when he was 8 my son killed his first deer with it at 5 and a friend of mine killed his first deer it when he was 8 still have it hope my other 2 boys will kill their first with it too


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2012)

gsuchevy said:


> I shot my first deer at around 10yrs old and used a 30-30. Has pretty low recoil and is a great gun for beginners.



Same here.  Marlin 336.

My boy is only 4, so I haven't gotten to this stage of the game yet, but I do own a .243 and have killed quite a few deer with it.

It's a fine caliber for deer hunting.  I've never lost a deer with mine and they either drop on the spot or run 50yds or so.

I've shot deer 10ft away out to 250+yds with it and everything in between and it's done the job everytime.

My Ruger likes Remington Core Lokts 100gr.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 10, 2012)

The 10pt and the doe I'm holding in my avatar were dropped with my .243 last year.  Buck was around 100yds and didn't move, doe was around 40ish and she ran about 60yds.


----------



## heardcountyriverrat (Aug 10, 2012)

i own both and killed my first deer with a 243. i am sure i will get bashed for saying this.....But a dern 243 just isnt enough. A 7mm08 if far superior  as far as knock down power! And yes to all the purists u can kill a deer with a 22 hornet or a 30-30 and many a deer has been wounded and maimed with them also. You shoot one in the hindend with a 30 caliber bullet and your gonna more than likly have a serious blood trail. A 243? good luck! Also the model 7 remington is far better as far as recoil is concerned than the Ruger!!! Have shot both.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 10, 2012)

heardcountyriverrat said:


> i own both and killed my first deer with a 243. i am sure i will get bashed for saying this.....But a dern 243 just isnt enough. A 7mm08 if far superior  as far as knock down power! And yes to all the purists u can kill a deer with a 22 hornet or a 30-30 and many a deer has been wounded and maimed with them also. You shoot one in the hindend with a 30 caliber bullet and your gonna more than likly have a serious blood trail. A 243? good luck! Also the model 7 remington is far better as far as recoil is concerned than the Ruger!!! Have shot both.



This is illogical nonsense.  So.. you basically compare a 30-30 to a 22 hornet but then you praise .30 caliber bullets?  Also, you state that the Remington 7 is far better than "The Ruger" when it comes to recoil.. however, no one ever mentioned any specific Ruger model, so how exactly do you know that the 7 is better at handling recoil than "The Ruger".


----------



## Buzz (Aug 11, 2012)

When the term "knock down power" is used my chuckle factor really starts to raise.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 11, 2012)

Buzz said:


> When the term "knock down power" is used my chuckle factor really starts to raise.



I don't want anything with "knock down" power.  Anything that is going to literally knock down a 100+ pound animal is going to be knocking me down first.


----------



## aragorn1 (Aug 11, 2012)

If you cannot shoot well enough to hit a deer in the vital zone versus the hindend, then you probably owe it to the deer to either practice more or not hunt at all.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 11, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> For those of you who don`t think a 243 is enough rifle, I have killed over 100 deer with mine, and have only lost two, because I had to shoot them lefthanded. I know now that I should not have tried those two shots. One of these survived because Nick saw him the next spring during turkey season. Most of my deer have been taken at under 100 yards, but a few have been longer with one that I shot at 250 yards. My rifle is a Remington 788 and it kicks a little to me when I shoot at targets, but I never notice it when shooting a deer or hog. I have never had any trouble killing hogs with it either.
> 
> Nick has offered to buy me a new rifle several times, but I don`t need a new rifle. Mine still does just what I want it to do. I don`t want to do anything to change my luck.



Well that settles it. Don't argue with a Redhead, or She'll hurt ya!  

They have ways of making you pay, at least the one that owns me does!


----------



## Klondike (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I need to provide a great update to this thread and also thank everyone who responded so well.

Took my 10 year old to the range today.  He had expressed some interest in the past but he is the type of kid that he has to make his own mind up so I never pushed it.  Today he insisted so I brought a range of calibers up to the range.  We shot only 50 yard but will go 100 yard next time.

In summary

1)  Started on 22 lr.  The grin after the 3rd trigger pull said it all.  75 rounds all on paper with a 3x scope papa was proud
2)  Now the first recoil test with a .223.  He took a good shooting posture and 75 rounds later you couldn't wipe the grin off his face.  At this point I am wondering whether I am going to get any rounds down range and what the family ammo budget is.
3)  I am shooting my 270 after giving my son a break from spending my ammo money.  Insists he wants to try so why not.  40 rounds of 270 later without a complaint or a flinch he can't stop smiling and I am pretty proud of him.
4)  My buddy is shooting a 30-06.  My son says he wants to try it and can handle the recoil.  Ok.  20 rounds of 30-06 on paper at 50 yards with open sites

Looks like we might just go .308 or 7mm 08 bolt gun and be done.  On the ride back from the range he told me he wanted to reload after school started.

Awesome day


----------



## Mattval (Aug 11, 2012)

I have to add. This is pointless. Both cartridges are low in recoil and will kill deer.  The deer will never know what hit him. 
Personally I like a 6mm REM. Or a 6.5x55.  Or a 260 REM.  With a 260 you would be splitting the diff!


----------



## john386 (Aug 12, 2012)

Only Thing I can say is both will do the job just fine. If you ever decided to take your son on a trip out west or hunt Elk or Mule Deer I'd lean towards the 7mm-08. It has "similar" ballistics to the good ole .270 WIN. I had two bang flops last year with my 7mm-08 and the wife had one with her 243. Shot placement is more important than caliber. I think the 7mm-08 is a better North America gun either will fit the bill in Georgia. Flip a coin. 25-06 would be a nice combination of the two also. Life is full of hard choices.


----------



## southernforce7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely!! I shot a 145" 9 pointer last year in the neck at 200+ yards, and still dropped him in his tracks.  I've posted pics in another thread. I also shoot 100 grains, they seem to be the way to go. I dont know anything about a 7mm08, but i know a 243 is a great gun for youth, and adults


----------



## Magowah (Aug 14, 2012)

Go with the 243. It has less recoil and is cheaper to shoot. With the Barnes TXS or TTXS it will kill any deer in Ga out to 300 yard. Started my son with a 243 and his little sister uses it as has my older daughter's friends from school in Cambridge who came to visit in Jan. One from LA and one from Long Island. Neither had ever touched a gun before but both learned to shoot it well over their three day visit and one got to shoot and kill a deer. ( doe at 165 yards at near dark after she passed on a spike at 50 yards. ) I also have a Remington CDL in 7 08 that is a dream but start him out with the 243. My son is now 19 and shoots everything up to a 338. He killed three deer ths year with the 243, little sister a nice 6 for her first deer and I killed 5 or 6 with it trying out hand loads for the new 80gr Barnes TTXS. No 708 will kick less than a 243 shooting an 80 grain bullet and they will not kill them any deader either. We are talking about a first rifle that he will not be scared of the recoil when he pulls the trigger and is relatively cheap to shoot. He can get "magmunitus" later on his on dime later. JMO


----------



## Magowah (Aug 15, 2012)

You must have posted the results of your day at the range while I was banging out my post with fat fingers on this phone. I would still go with a 243 for someone his age. Save the others when he has finished growing. Get one that fits him now. The single shot sounded like a great offer. In 6 or 8 years when he is finished growing, he can move up to a full sized gun of what ever caliber. If he is willing to reload, there are unlimited possibilities. You will not save any $$$ reloading, you will just get to shoot 3 X's as much and have a hobby that will give him years of enjoyment. Sounds like a great kid with a fine father. Enjoy your time together. Before long the fumes will get to him (gas fumes and perfume) and even when he thinks he knows it all, you will both have many fond memories that will last a life time. Enjoy it, it will never get better than this!


----------



## hillbilly12 (Aug 15, 2012)

heardcountyriverrat said:


> i own both and killed my first deer with a 243. i am sure i will get bashed for saying this.....But a dern 243 just isnt enough. A 7mm08 if far superior  as far as knock down power! And yes to all the purists u can kill a deer with a 22 hornet or a 30-30 and many a deer has been wounded and maimed with them also. You shoot one in the hindend with a 30 caliber bullet and your gonna more than likly have a serious blood trail. A 243? good luck! Also the model 7 remington is far better as far as recoil is concerned than the Ruger!!! Have shot both.



I have to say I have seen more  wounded and maimed deer from 30/06 and larger rifles.mainly due to the fact that the shooter thinks he can make shots because of the cal. of his rifle and winds up with a texas heart shot. I now hunt with a browning A bolt in 270 and it does a fine job,but I must say I have hunted with my 1954 winchester 30-30 and have killed a many deer over the years and never lost one.Most were DRT.The right ammo and shot placement is more important than the cal. or the name on the rifle.And I bet the 30-30 has killed more deer over the years than most any cal. If I had to pick one rifle to hunt with and never have another it would be my winchester 30-30,and have killed a many of bear with it also


----------



## UmpGa (Aug 20, 2012)

*I have both. U can't go wrong with either.. *


----------



## shane256 (Aug 20, 2012)

jbroadnax said:


> .260 is a better choice than both due to the higher sectional density and ballistic coefficient, translating to more energy(knock down)




Yup. Split the difference between the .243Win and 7mm-08 and go with a .260 Rem. I did and never looked back. If you want flat shooting and light recoil, 120gr in .260. If you want more penetration, go with 140gr in .260. Plenty of online stores carry the ammo (and it'll be cheaper than what you can find locally, most likely). I don't carry anything but my .260 into the woods anymore. Mild recoil and it's been great on deer these past three years... The ones that ran never left my sight (furthest run was about 30yds before piling up) and a good portion of them never take a step after I shoot.

However, of the two you have listed, I'd go with the 7mm-08. You can get managed recoil ammo for it while your kid is small/young and step up to regular load when they are bigger. You can also get managed recoil for .260... the managed recoil for the 7mm-08 goes with a light bullet and lower muzzle velocity. The managed recoil for .260 goes with 140gr bullet but lower muzzle velocity.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 20, 2012)

These guys do not like the .243.


----------



## chefrific (Aug 22, 2012)

My 8 year old shoots my .308 all day and loves it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 22, 2012)

7mm08 does have reduced recoil loads till he gets a bit bigger
and used to the recoil...
I have hunted with and reloaded for the 08 and it would be my
choice if I was buying for a growing boy....


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Doc, those are some nice deer.

A 243 is a great caliber for deer. My son killed 2 deer with his last yr.


----------



## captainhook (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't worry about a243 not killing a whitetail. These aren't elk guys! Every deer I have shot with a243 were very, very dead and I have killed them to 300 yds. The guys out west that hunt mulies love the 243 and they get a lot bigger than a Georgia whitetail. I have had all the magnums they make and killed deer with them all. I have settled on a 308 with a 125 gr Sierra Prohunter bumping 3200 fps.  I know, all you guys will say you can't kill deer with a bullet less than 150 grs out of a 308, probably the same guys that say a 243 won't get it. Please don't tell all the deer and hogs I kill with them. I don't want them to come back from the grave!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 23, 2012)

captainhook said:


> Don't worry about a243 not killing a whitetail. These aren't elk guys! Every deer I have shot with a243 were very, very dead and I have killed them to 300 yds. The guys out west that hunt mulies love the 243 and they get a lot bigger than a Georgia whitetail. I have had all the magnums they make and killed deer with them all. I have settled on a 308 with a 125 gr Sierra Prohunter bumping 3200 fps.  I know, all you guys will say you can't kill deer with a bullet less than 150 grs out of a 308, probably the same guys that say a 243 won't get it. Please don't tell all the deer and hogs I kill with them. I don't want them to come back from the grave!



My uncles Ruger Roundtop M77 chambered in 06 was passed down to me when I was 15.

I actually bought a box of 125gr Remington Core Lokts for it on accident at a K-Mart..

I sighted the rifle in and killed 4 deer that season with those rounds.  The shots were 20yds out to 75ish if I remember correctly, and all the deer dropped on the spot.

But...  Didn't have a single exit wound on any of them.

Still have that Ruger and I switch off between it and my Ruger M77 MII chambered in .243.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 24, 2012)

For the record, I've never had a "wounded or maimed" deer with my 06. DRT.  Same as my 280 and 7mag.  

Also I've shot a deer with my 280 at 60 yards facing me, put the bullet at the base of the neck and body and at the shot it flipped or "knocked" the deer over bacwards.  Kinda comical I thought.

But as I said earlier. the 243 is a great caliber for deer. I just don't like them personally.


----------



## Ripster55 (Aug 24, 2012)

*22/250*

My son likes his 22/250 and is spot on with it no recoil issues with this caliber and it is a tack driver.


----------



## Four (Aug 24, 2012)

My father bought my a Remington Model 7, 7mm-08 when i was about 11 or so. It's still the only rife i've ever hunted deer with (i'm 26 now) It's a great light weight, accurate rifle that is good at any age.


----------



## Gi_Cwby (Nov 4, 2013)

*Im also hesitant of the .243 but it's a good round*



Randy said:


> Just the post i have been waiting for.  Let me make up youre mind for you.   I have a brand new single shot CVA Apex stainless steel rifle in .243 caliber.  I got it last year at the Georgia Wildlife federation banquet.  I believe they retail for about $600.  I have been looking for a kid to sale it to for a dirt cheap price. $200.00 and it's yours.  PM if you want it for your son.



Looking to get my 10 year old a rifle this year.
Wandering if you ever sold this gun. If so I will be getting the CVA HUNTER.  It's $199 at Academy


----------



## dawgs511 (Nov 4, 2013)

As stated the 7mm-08 would be better to grow into. However the ammo for it is going to run quite a little bit more than the .243 ammo.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe this will sell the .243 when she drops a cow elk in its tracks at 688 yards.


gt40


----------



## spearjunky (Nov 5, 2013)

i just got a 7mm-08 ruger am compact for my daughter but i also have a 243 . i only got it for the knock down power plus it really fits them well .also  i shoot 22 for fun and big guns before season , heck bullets are not no more money then letting them go to the movies


----------



## devils12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Both of my sons have .243's. The oldest is 17 and we have not trailed a deer yet that he has shot with this gun. Friends make fun of him for using such a small gun but they all trail deer that they shoot with 30-06, 7mm etc. He shoots Federal Premium Hollow Points in 95 grain and it is a 700 Remington. Best gun ever with 1/2" 3 shot groups at 100 yds.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice old thread, BTW the 308 7mm08 243 and 260 are all the same case just neckd up or down for the different calibers and the 243 bullet is a 6mm, 260 is 6.5mm, 7mm08 is 7mm and 30 caliber for the 308.
I too have carried the 243 in a model 600 now for near 40 years and never felt under gunned with it. I couldnt guess how many deer I have killed with it and many large bodied mature bucks. Cant tell you how many deer I have had to track from the magnum guys either but its been a bunch.During this time I have come to a conclusion, not all bullets are good for hunting and shot placement is the most important factor regardless or the caliber. In my experience with the 243 a lighter extremely fast lighter  bullet like an 80 grain that does not exit tends to drop deer in their tracks. But is not as effective as a  premium bullet that has good expansion and holds together,plows on through like a partition or Barnes and leaves a good blood trail even if they dont drop. 
Regardless of caliber most deer are lost due to people taking hurried  shots they should have passed on and or not being confident in their shooting. A lot of that comes from shooting a hard kicking gun that they dont practice enough with.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Nov 5, 2013)

7-08 has lots more bullet weight choices and can be used on larger animals later in your sons life


----------



## 7mm08 (Nov 5, 2013)

i bought a remmington model 7 youth in 7mm08 several years ago to hunt with on a north georgia mountain club. I got tired of carrying my bigger rifle up those ridges. I have given it to my son now and he started shooting it when he was less than 80 pounds. Like others have said it is a little harder to find ammo than the 243, but i'm very happy with the gun.


----------



## The Professor (Nov 5, 2013)

I have both for my son.  He is a small kid.  He started shooting the 243 when he was 8 and handled it fine.  He now shoots the 7-08 with a managed recoil bullet.  He has shot two deer with 7-08 and it has performed great.  Nothing was wrong with the 243.  He bought the -08 with his own money.  We chose it because it is a much more versatile gun than the 243.


----------



## rwh (Nov 5, 2013)

7mm-08 would be my choice.  i've had both and either will do the job but on paper the 7mm-08 out performs a lot of bigger rounds with less recoil and less muzzle blast.  the ammo isn't that scarce.  i'm looking at a box of hornady american whitetail i bought a few months ago and the price tag says 20.00.  how much cheaper is .243?


----------



## DocChris (Nov 5, 2013)

I have both.  If I wanted to buy one rifle only I would go with the 7 08.  

You won't need to step up to the 270 unless you just want to.  Ammo is not as easy to find, but not impossible.  Ballistics are great.  You can hunt almost anything you want cpx2. 

Gun weight/design has more to do with felt recoil than anything.  My 20 year old loves shooting the 7 08 but will will not touch our 243 because the design/weight leaves him feeling like he shot a 12 gauge slug.  Do a little research on the specific rifle as well as the caliber.   Have fun!


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 5, 2013)

If recoil is the consideration, both calibers are available in reduced-recoil. My son started out with a .243 youth that actually kicked much harder than the reduced-recoil .270 Remington 700 he shot later.


----------



## Braxton243 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Great offer Randy!



Now that is a deal.


----------



## strutlife (Nov 5, 2013)

Just bought a ruger m77 25-06. Oh so sweet and hammers deer using 117g hornady sst. You never know you shot it. No recoil.


----------



## rnfarley (Nov 5, 2013)

I really can't imagine that .02 in caliber (1mm) or 20gr bullet weight options is going to make any difference at the deer killing range most of us hunt. 

I use a 243 and love it. I also love mocking my friends who are proud to emphasize the word "magnum" when describing their rifles to the adoring crowds of fans. In my personal estimation the .243 may be the most versatile GA hunting rifle in this present age. Combine ammo/component availability, weight ranges (55gr-100gr) speed range (2,900 fps - 4,000 fps), yada yada - it's awesome for coyotes, hogs, deer, and you name it. 

Also, you may want to consider your long-term plans. If you have a 270, you're not going to improve your long range ballistic performance at the 100-150gr range with either of these rifles. Perhaps consider when the occasion comes to go down...if you can see a situation where you may want to shoot 55gr at coyotes for example, the long range reach of a blistering 4,000 fps .243 is handy. 

I highly doubt anyone could blind shoot a .243 and 7mm-08 on here and tell a difference in recoil, or terminal performance on deer-sized game. 

My vote is to find what's cheapest...and then get a .243


----------



## mlbowfin (Nov 5, 2013)

do a search or Wikipedia the 7mm-08, the ballistics of this round are incredible when compared to a .270 or 30-06..note what this bullet does starting at 200yrds compared to other rounds..


----------



## deerhunter79 (Nov 5, 2013)

my first gun was a 7mm 08. it has a bigger bullet and has a bigger chance on dropping him on the first shot on the spot. has more damage and recoil is low.


----------



## DocChris (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you use the 243 on muleys?




rnfarley said:


> I really can't imagine that .02 in caliber (1mm) or 20gr bullet weight options is going to make any difference at the deer killing range most of us hunt.
> 
> I use a 243 and love it. I also love mocking my friends who are proud to emphasize the word "magnum" when describing their rifles to the adoring crowds of fans. In my personal estimation the .243 may be the most versatile GA hunting rifle in this present age. Combine ammo/component availability, weight ranges (55gr-100gr) speed range (2,900 fps - 4,000 fps), yada yada - it's awesome for coyotes, hogs, deer, and you name it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourayball (Nov 5, 2013)

.223 is the way to go. I have a 7mm Rem Mag and a .308 and I usually pick up the .223 before the others. Killed 5 deer with it since last deer season and have dropped EVERY one in their tracks.


----------



## hylander (Nov 5, 2013)

If you are worried about recoil, you can always get a limbsaver recoil pad


----------



## zhasty (Dec 4, 2016)

My first rifle was a Remington model 7 7mm-08 when I was 10. I am now 26 and it is sitting in my lap right now in the stand. I own a .270 and have also killed deer with 30-06, .308,.260, 7 mag,and a few others. In my opinion for GA. hunting there is no better caliber than 7mm-08. Unless you feel like he can't handle the recoil, and it would discourage him from hunting I would definitely go with the 7mm-08.  Just my opinion hope it helps.


----------



## Bohawg (Dec 4, 2016)

Started my son off with a CVA single shot in 7-08. He is shooting the Hornady ammo and he took his first deer at 8 with it and no issues. He's now 10 and still shooting it. Very pleased with the gun and caliber.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's my thoughts on this subject:  The 7mm-08 is a deer killin' machine -- while the .243 Win. is a deer losin' machine! ( I speak from personal experience.)


----------



## Buzz (Dec 4, 2016)

This is an old thread!

At this point I've probably killed 20+ deer with a .243 Winchester.  Never needed more than a shot.  In the last four years I've seen a pile of 275# to 300# whitetail killed in Canada with them too.  Those deer make ours look like varmints.   One shot one kill, two broke shoulders and an exit with 85g Barnes TSX.   That's all my Canadian guide uses and kills deer, moose, elk, and black bear with them.

As he says "shoot em where it matters" and nothing else matters.


----------



## chill15 (Dec 4, 2016)

7mm08 by a country mile!


----------



## ALB (Dec 5, 2016)

7mm-08 gives you more options for heavier bullets. I'm a big believer in shooting as heavy a bullet as you can here in Georgia.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is an option?
Buy the 708, with a plastic stock.  Then fill the stock with something to give it more weight.  This will help with the recoil significantly.  I filled my son's Ruger American 270 with the silicone, and it works great.  Then in a few years you can buy him a nice boyds laminate stock for the rifle.  

First spray the inside of the stock with some WD 40, so that the silicone can removed if you want.  

I put in some 1/2" PVC pipe, and removed them after the silicone sets up (spray with WD40) to allow some room for the silicone to move.  This way the silicone acts like a dampener, by helping to reduce the recoil velocity.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been hunting with a .243 since 96.  I like it so much, I made it my 8yr old son's first deer rifle.

He's put it to good use so far this season!


----------



## Jim54 (Dec 5, 2016)

Love the 7 08, could be a gun for a lifetime. Over 40+ years I've owned and shot most of the "go to calibers". A couple of years ago I built a custom Encore Pro Hunter in 7 08 and it is my go to deer rifle unless I'm out west. Light, compact, very accurate and moderate recoil. Every thing I want in a deer rifle. I hand load 140gr AcueBonds but plenty stock ammo available. Some call it a kids or ladies gun, but I pass over my 270 and 30-06 every time in favor of my 7 08.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 5, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I have both and my 7mm08 kicks a lot more than my 243.
> 
> the 7mm08 is a Ruger compact
> 
> ...



I agree.  Every 7-08 I have shot has noticeably more recoil than a .243.  Standard loads, that is.  Not a big deal for me, but it could cause a kid to flinch.  

I started my son on a single shot .223.  We hunt from tree stands and don't get shots over 100 yards.  He hunted with that rifle until he was 14.  Absolutely loved that rifle and took a couple of deer with it.  He recently moved up to a Model 7 in .243.  

I also hunt with a .243 even though I also have a .300 Win and a .270.  I use the bigger calibers if I am hunting power lines or clear cuts and expect shots over 200 yards.  The .243 doesn't get the respect it deserves.  I have yet to lose a deer with the .243.  Most go down within a few yards of being hit.


----------



## deers2ward (Dec 5, 2016)

Have not read all the replies. 

I was given a .243 as a youngster. It's a great whitetail rifle

If you think your sons horizons might ever go beyond GA or that he might want to hunt other big game animals, I would get him the 7-08


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 6, 2016)

I love them both. I have killed a ton of deer with the .243. Never not found a deer I shot with it, but I had some that were very tough to find. Granted the bullet did exactly what it was supposed to do... Went in and devastated the lungs, but no exit. One example, the deer ran into a clear cut and with no blood it was super hard to track. I will add, probably 75% of the deer I shot with the .243 never took another step. I feel it is still a wonderful cartridge of deer.

I picked up a 7mm-08 a couple years ago and can say that I haven't taken the .243 in the field since. I haven't noticed much difference in recoil to be honest. 99% of deer have been pass throughs and the ones that don't drop on the spot have blood trails that anyone could follow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I love them both. I have killed a ton of deer with the .243. Never not found a deer I shot with it, but I had some that were very tough to find. Granted the bullet did exactly what it was supposed to do... Went in and devastated the lungs, but no exit. One example, the deer ran into a clear cut and with no blood it was super hard to track. I will add, probably 75% of the deer I shot with the .243 never took another step. I feel it is still a wonderful cartridge of deer.
> 
> I picked up a 7mm-08 a couple years ago and can say that I haven't taken the .243 in the field since. I haven't noticed much difference in recoil to be honest. 99% of deer have been pass throughs and the ones that don't drop on the spot have blood trails that anyone could follow.





Have been shooting a 243 for 40 yrs, lost one deer.  BUT if I buy another rifle it'll the the 7-08..


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 6, 2016)

I've killed a lot of deer with the .243. with the old core-lokts. now that better projectiles are available it's an even better caliber for deer.

That said, the 7mm-08 is probably my favorite caliber for a whitetail round. My wife shoots one as does my sister. It's a good round to 500 yards and has everything you need in a whitetail calber for Georgia deer hunting and even beyond. It is in my opinion the far superior caliber as it creates a much much better blood trail in my experience and performs on paper better in practically every aspect. recoil is very similar and should be no problem for any shooter over about 85 pounds or so with a good 139 or 140gr projectile.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 6, 2016)

This is an old thread, so I'm sure the OP has bought a rifle, and the 10 year old, should be 14 now. It would be interesting to see what he choose, and to get the feedback now, on how things worked out.

Both calibers are great for youth hunters. There is always the option of reduced recoil loads, making the 7mm-08, and even the .308, much more manageable for a youth to shoot. 

Shot placement is the king. I think either will definitely be  adequate for the job. I think choosing between the two, would always be best done on an individual basis. Recoil tolerance varies a lot between youth hunters. But, the reduced loads are a game changer, for calibers like the 7mm-08. 

I've told this story before about my son, when choosing his youth rifle. I had made my mind up to buy the 7mm-08, and went to buy it from cabelas. When I got there, the only 2 choices, in the Weatherby Vanguard I wanted to buy, were the .243, and the .308. I really wanted that 7mm-08, and would have preferred it over the .243 in my son's case, but was very hesitate about stepping up to the .308. 

The salesman suggested buying the .308, and using reduced loads, and I was leaning that way myself. I bought the .308, but it was Christmas Eve, and couldn't find the reduced loads. Long story short, I bought some regular core lokts, we hunted with them, and never looked back. 

My son went on the kill 15 bucks over the next 6 years with it, and this rifle seemed to be the best choice I could have made! On the same token though, my son was a pretty good sized kid, and is now 6'2", and has passed me up. 

I do think it is best to look at each youth individually though. My son turned out to be an excellent shot, almost as good as his dad, lol! Kidding, I'm an average shot, a marksman, by no means, but a consistent and competent shooter. Had we went with the .243 I'm sure he would have killed the same deer all the same. On another note, had my son been recoil  intolerant, the .308 could have been a bit much, causing some problems. 

Bottom line, .243 is a great youth caliber, or caliber for anyone for that matter. Lots of good ammo choices to kill deer. The 7mm-08 is a great choice too, and reduced recoil loads, makes it comparable, so it doesn't have to come at a cost, if someone is wanting to buy it as a youth rifle, and have the child grow into it, then switch to full strength loads. 

Like I said, shot placement is the king, and in this situation neither would be the wrong choice.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 6, 2016)

lonewolf247 said:


> Like I said, shot placement is the king, and in this situation neither would be the wrong choice.



This is the bottom line when shooting game animals.  So many of you guys make killing these overgrown varmints a lot harder than it needs to be.  A deer with a bullet placed in the vitals has a death problem whether it be from a .223 Remington or a .300 Win Mag.


----------



## bass4fun (Dec 6, 2016)

My son has a Ruger American .243 with a Nikon prostaff scope.  He shot his first deer with it when he was 12 and still uses it.  I actually enjoy shooting it too.  We use the Hornady SST reduced recoil bullets.  They shoot great, doesn't punch your arm much, and every deer he's shot goes down within 20 yds.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2016)

Buzz said:


> This is the bottom line when shooting game animals.  So many of you guys make killing these overgrown varmints a lot harder than it needs to be.  A deer with a bullet placed in the vitals has a death problem whether it be from a .223 Remington or a .300 Win Mag.



Ain't that the truth! Pick a gun. Sight it in. Become familiar with it. Carefully aim, and squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Omega (Dec 7, 2016)

7mm-08 with reduced recoil loads initially. Then graduate him in a few years to full power rounds. Plenty to kill deer in GA. Out to 200 yards, which would be a poke for a young kid, there is still no hold over.


----------



## Always Searching (Dec 8, 2016)

Here's my 2 cents. First off, I have 4 kids that all killed their first deer with the same 30-30 with a single shot at the age of 7.

For several years I had a tracking dog and tracked a ton of deer for hunters in the area. Although I know that a 243 will kill deer, there is little margin of error with such a light bullet. From my experience tracking so many deer, I can tell you that you are probably not going to get an exit and if you hit a large bone, such as a shoulder on a perfect quartering to shot, the bullet is most likely not going to even get in the chest. All 4 of my kids first deer were recovered.  Two of those shots were less than perfect and I was glad to have a larger bullet and a blood trail. 

Recoil in my opinion, is only a big deal if you make it a big deal. Most of our practice at the range is with the 22 and a lot of dry firing the bigger gun with an emphasis on trigger squeeze and shot placement.  There is no need to have a little guy shooting any deer rifle over and over at the range.  My youngest started shooting my 30-06 with reduced recoil loads at age 10. He had no problems whatsoever with them.  You can also get reduced recoil loads for your 270. 

Again, from my experience, bigger bullets translate to a larger margin of error, which directly translates to a higher recover rate. The best way to turn your kids off to hunting is to to have them loose a deer or 2. Not fun.  Stack the odds in their favor as much as you can. Again, all of this is just my opinion, and I know, everyone has one. Good luck, there is nothing more fun as being there when your kids are successful in the woods.


----------



## Katalee (Dec 8, 2016)

either will get the job done dont get to caught up in numbers, both are great calibers.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 8, 2016)

Bullets matter... 

A monlithic 85g Barnes TSX in a .243 Winchester will outpenetrate a fragile bullet in .30 caliber.  Been there done that, if you don't believe it - try it for yourself.   Bullet quality and characteristics matter far more than the headstamp, weight, or bore size.   There isn't a whitetail deer in North America that can stop an 80g Barnes TTSX or an 85g Barnes TSX broadside into the shoulders, and that's a fact. Whether you're shooting a .243 Win or a .300 Win Mag, the difference between quality and discount - especially if you reload is usually less than $0.50 a round.  

Now if someone wants to skimp and spend $20 on the cheapest green box or powerpoint loads that Wally World or Academy offers, then you're putting your kids euphoria in risk when you combine high velocity, fragile light bullets, and shoulder shots.  Seems like cheap insurance to me.


----------



## ALB (Dec 8, 2016)

Always Searching said:


> Here's my 2 cents. First off, I have 4 kids that all killed their first deer with the same 30-30 with a single shot at the age of 7.
> 
> For several years I had a tracking dog and tracked a ton of deer for hunters in the area. Although I know that a 243 will kill deer, there is little margin of error with such a light bullet. From my experience tracking so many deer, I can tell you that you are probably not going to get an exit and if you hit a large bone, such as a shoulder on a perfect quartering to shot, the bullet is most likely not going to even get in the chest. All 4 of my kids first deer were recovered.  Two of those shots were less than perfect and I was glad to have a larger bullet and a blood trail.
> 
> ...



I agree. I have always used as large a bullet as possible. So 7mm-08 wins that one. And I always listen to men like this that have spent lots of hours chasing wounded deer!


----------



## biker13 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll stick with my 243,served me well since 1988


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 9, 2016)

A lot of good points were made above, and I can't disagree them.  If there is an advantage to be had, to offer to a youth, by all means, I'd use it!

Choosing a caliber like 7mm-08 or .308, for some particular youths, that can handle the recoil, could offer somewhat of an advantage to some, while forcing the wrong youth to shoot one of these calibers could cause a lot of disadvantages to others. I do think, it needs to be looked at for each individual. 

For these calibers, (7mm-08, .308, etc) the reduced ammo could definitely be a good tool, if the child needs a couple of years, to grow into the caliber, and then they will be fine with the regular loads. On the other hand, there are some smaller framed kids, and female huntresses, that would be best to start with a .243, and stay with it forever. It doesn't have to be at a disadvantage. Premium ammo, makes the .243, and even a .223 an adequate and decent choice for deer hunting.  

All ammo isn't equal, and for some calibers, I think it's really more important to choose carefully, than it is in others. In smaller high velocity calibers, specifically like 243, I'd opt for a premium and much better constructed bullet. In calibers, like 30-06, in 165 and 180 grain, I personally like soft points. It's nothing to do with trying to get by cheap and shortcut on ammo, in my case. With lung shots, I think they will kill faster than bonded bullets, and I've had enough field experience, to know in the event of a shoulder shot, they won't let me down.  You might lose a lot of meat, but the performance is devastating. Each caliber is best looked at individually before just matching it with a generic ammo.

The best advantage you can give the youth is practice, at the range. The most important part of shooting deer is shot placement. But as mentioned, I'd always start a beginner with a scoped .22LR, until they can get the hang of shouldering the rifle, and getting their eye comfortable in the eye box, and picking up the target. Next work on grouping and hitting the target. In my case I was lucky to have a .223, identical to my son's .308, so we moved to the .223 next to get used to light recoil, and the louder sound of the centerfire rifle, with ear protection of course. He only shot his youth rifle a couple of times before we ever went to the woods.

Another really important point is, the rifle must fit the shooter properly!  That being said, dad's .308, .270, or 30-06, with reduced recoil loads, doesn't make it a good beginner's youth rifle.  The length of pull needs to be correct, as well as the eye relief on the scope. It would be better to borrow a youth rifle, than to force the youth to handle a rifle too large for them. 

Lastly, I think the scope choice for a youth is really important!  Low power scopes, IMO are the best bet.  1-4X, 2-7X, something with less power will generally offer more field of view, and a very wide eye box to make it easy to pick up a deer in the scope.  Initially, I'd keep the shot distance down, under 100 yards, and move further out as they progress. 

Anyhow, a few things I found to be helpful when choosing a youth rifle, and training youth hunters.


----------

